# danalto hits 4000!



## danalto

And opens her own thread...

*to thank all WR foreros, Mods and Staff*, in all the Forums I posted, 'cause in my 4000 I mostly _received_...and less _given_...(_and maybe *that *isn't even proper English!_ )
Thank you, gang!
daniela


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ma come hai fatto ad arrivare a 4.000 ?!?!?!

Prima di pranzo eri a 3.994! 

Sei troppo brava, sei simpatica, che ti devo dire: io aspetto i prossimi 4mila!

---> C o n g r a t u l a z i o n i ! ! ! !  <---​ 
Laura

PS
Questi aspettano a te per il brindisi


----------



## danalto

'azzie, L'aura  (_pssst...visto che sono 3, mi accompagni?_)


----------



## Saoul

La danielina! Brava streghetta! 
Complimenti per il tuo traguardo!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, daniela! I must say you open some of the most challenging (and sometimes provocative ) threads! Keep them coming.

Saluti cari,
Elisabetta

P.S. Questo invece è tutto mio. Sai che ha una villa a Como?  Mamma mia!


----------



## Angel.Aura

danalto said:


> 'azzie, L'aura  (_pssst...visto che sono 3, mi accompagni?_)


Guarda Daniela,
Per le amiche, questo e l'altro.
No, volevo dire, questo ed altro.



TrentinaNE said:


> P.S. Questo invece è tutto mio. Sai che ha una villa a Como?  Mamma mia!


Elisabetta, lascialo perdere, è un bugiardo!
Anche a me ha detto che era tutto mio...


----------



## AngelEyes

Daniela,

We haven't met much around here, but I like your smile and your homepage.

That's not a very academic reason to say congratulations, is it?

Well, we're girls, and and it's a fact that girls don't have to be logical, no matter what country they're from!



​ 
*Congratulations!*​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## danalto

Um, I opened this thread to say _grazie _to you, and you say _grazie _to me?
Ooookay, then, let's dance!
http://www.youtube.com
Are you tired? No? Okay! And now...LET'S LAUGH!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations


----------



## brian

Woohoooo! Thanks, complimenti, dancing, laughing, and brinsi all around!!  Way to go, daniela!


----------



## Punky Zoé

AngelEyes said:


> Well, we're girls, and and it's a fact that girls don't have to be logical [...]


According to boys ??? 

Daniela, cela fait bien (trop ! ) longtemps qu'on n'a pas rigolé avec Samantha sur le FS, dommage ... . Bravo, quand même !
PZ


----------



## danalto

Punky Zoé said:


> According to boys ???
> 
> Daniela, cela fait bien (trop ! ) longtemps qu'on n'a pas rigolé avec Samantha sur le FS, dommage ... . Bravo, quand même !
> PZ


Je sais...je suis dans une prison, maintenant...Prison Break...


----------



## danalto

AngelEyes said:


> Daniela,
> 
> We haven't met much around here, but I like your smile and your homepage.
> 
> That's not a very academic reason to say congratulations, is it?
> 
> Well, we're girls, and and it's a fact that girls don't have to be logical, no matter what country they're from!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Congratulations!*​
> 
> *AngelEyes*​


Wow! An Angel!


----------



## danalto

brian8733 said:


> Woohoooo! Thanks, complimenti, dancing, laughing, and brinsi all around!!  Way to go, daniela!


Well, Brian, let's make a toast, then...


----------



## danalto

MAVERIK said:


> Congratulations


'azzie 'azzie!!!


----------



## danalto

Angel.Aura said:


> Guarda Daniela,
> Per le amiche, questo e l'altro.
> No, volevo dire, questo ed altro.
> 
> 
> Elisabetta, lascialo perdere, è un bugiardo!
> Anche a me ha detto che era tutto mio...


Elisabetta è invidiosa perché noi, volendo, possiamo arrivarci a nuoto...da George...


----------



## danalto

Saoul said:


> La danielina! Brava streghetta!
> Complimenti per il tuo traguardo!


Ma come farei senza di voi?????


----------



## danalto

TrentinaNE said:


> Congratulations, daniela! I must say you open some of the most challenging (and sometimes provocative ) threads! Keep them coming.
> 
> Saluti cari,
> Elisabetta
> 
> P.S. Questo invece è tutto mio. Sai che ha una villa a Como?  Mamma mia!


Are we going together?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Thanks to everyone then?*


----------



## danalto

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Thanks to everyone then?*


Yep, to you too, Paul...


----------

